# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль «Садху-санга 2012» в Туапсинском р-не

## Lakshmana Prana das

_Из решений Национального Совета РОСК, январь 2012._

7. Принять предложения от комитета по фестивалю «Садху-санга».
• Утвердить даты проведения фестиваля «Садху-санга» в Туапсинском р-не
22 сентября – заезд, в 10.00 фестиваль санкиртаны
в 18.00 открытие фестиваля «Садху-санга».
26 сентября – экадаши маха-киртан в пандале (без семинаров).
29 сентября – утренняя программа и отъезд
• Для служения преданным на фестивале установить палатки:
1) духовной поддержки от Национального Совета
2) семейного комитета (отв. Вишну-таттва дас, Патита-павана дас)
• Утвердить «дни служения регионов» на фестивале «Садху-санга».
22 сентября – Южный регион (отв. Вивасван д. Ними д.)
23 сентября – Москва (отв. Радха Дамодар д. и Ангира Муни д.)
24 сентября – регион Золотое Кольцо (отв. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами)
25 сентября – Центральный регион (отв. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами), Северо-западный
регион (отв. Ачьютатма д., Ванамали Кавирадж д)
26 сентября – регион Урал (отв. Шикшаштака д., Апрамеятма д.)
27 сентября – регион Волга (отв. Васумана д, Даяван д)
28 сентября – Москва (отв. Радха Дамодар д. и Ангира Муни д.)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

По многочисленным просьбам преданных, желающих принять участие в фестивале "Бхакти-сангама", дата начала фестиваля "Садху-санга" сдвигается на один день. Таким образом, 23 сентября - открытие фестиваля, 30 сентября - отъезд.

В фестивале «Садху-санга-2012» впервые примет участие почетная гостья, ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, матаджи Малати.

23 сентября 2012 в 12-00 состоится празднование Радхаштами, в программе примут участие Е.С. Шачинандана Свами и Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля «Садху-санга»

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уточненное расписание фестиваля  «Садху санга 2012»:

22 сентября – заезд участников фестиваля
23 сентября –  в 10.00 – празднование Радхаштами с участием Е.С. Шачинанданы Свами, Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами и др.
                            в 18.00 открытие фестиваля «Садху санга».
24 – 29 сентября – семинары.
30 сентября – утренняя программа и отъезд

----------


## Оля Баганина

Харе КРИШНА,сколько будет стоить фестиваль и проживание?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе КРИШНА,сколько будет стоить фестиваль и проживание?


И жилье, и фестиваль - все как в прошлом году. Нет фиксированного фестивального взноса, все за добровольные пожертвования. Рекомендуемый взнос 2500 руб.

----------


## Наталья А.

В прошлом году на сайте фестиваля было интервью с Адити-духкхахой пр., где он описал, как доехать до места проведения фестиваля, были там указаны цены на жилье и проч. В этом году такого там нет? Не нашла информацию такую вообще...

----------


## Ромаан

Харе Кришна! Подскажите пожалуйста как или какими способами можно доехать с фестиваля «Бхакти-Сангама 2012»  до  фестиваля «Садху-санга 2012» ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Как правило, на фестивале "Бхакти-Сангама" организуются автобусы.

----------


## Ромаан

Билеты можно приобрести по прибытию на фестиваль "Бхакти -Сангама" или нужно резервировать ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

На фестивале "Бхакти -Сангама" объявляют и в дни фестиваля заказывают автобусы в зависимости от количества желающих поехать. Так что заранее ничего бронировать не надо. Просто следите за объявлениями.

----------


## Ромаан

Хари бол, Lakshmana Prana das ! Благодарю

----------


## бхакта Александр

Где можно найти контакты людей отвественных за служение. Собираюсь приехать о раньше чтобы как-то помочь преданным в организации. К кому можно обратится?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Где можно найти контакты людей отвественных за служение. Собираюсь приехать о раньше чтобы как-то помочь преданным в организации. К кому можно обратится?


Вот здесь http://sadhu-sanga.ru/index.php/2010...-07-12-27.html

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные,
приглашаем вас принять участие в Фестивале санкиртаны 22 сентября 2012 г., который пройдет в главном пандале фестиваля "Садху-Санга" в Туапсе.

В фестивале примут участие Е.С.Шачинанана Свами, Е.М. Виджай прабху (ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, министр санкиртаны ИСККОН), Е.С.Бхати Ананта Кришна Госвами, Е.М. Ачьютатма прабху, Е.М. Даяван прабху, Е.М. Амбариша прабху и другие преданные санкиртаны.

Ваши слуги,
Оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Сообщаем вам, что бронирование и оплата мест на Фестивале вайшнавских общин Садху Санга 2012 заканчивается 05.09.2012 г.
06.09.2012 г. вся не оплаченная бронь снимается. Продажа свободных мест в корпусах будет продолжена на самом фестивале с 20.09.12 года.

В этом году расселять преданных будет администрация пансионатов по спискам бронирования. Просьба тем преданным, кто при бронировании не сообщил полностью свои Фамилию, Имя, Отчество, сообщить Дхирадатте дасу. В противном случае у вас могут быть проблемы с расселением.

Координатор сферы обслуживания (бронирование мест, прием, размещение, регистрация)
Дхирадатта дас (e-mail Dhiradatta.nrs@rambler.ru )

----------


## Антон Александрович

Хари! 
Скажите пожалуйста, каковы условия проживания за эти скромные 2500. И как с прасадом?

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Хари! 
> Скажите пожалуйста, каковы условия проживания за эти скромные 2500. И как с прасадом?


условия проживания? никаких. 2500 - это рекомендуемый фестивальный взнос, куда входят посещение лекций и семинаров и прасад.

----------


## Антон Александрович

> условия проживания? никаких. 2500 - это рекомендуемый фестивальный взнос, куда входят посещение лекций и семинаров и прасад.


с палаткой ехать? или можно за отдельную плату забронировать номер.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> с палаткой ехать? или можно за отдельную плату забронировать номер.


См. сообщение №15 в этой ветке.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Объявление:

Фестивалю "Садху-санга 2012" требуются волонтеры для служения в кафе. Всего 15 человек (10 матаджи, 5 прабху). Приехать нужно 11-12 сентября, отъезд в первых числах октября. Питание и проживание - бесплатное. Оплатить нужно будет только свой проезд до фестиваля и обратно. Мы ждем Ваших заявок!! Подробности здесь: http://vk.com/event39752701

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уважаемые преданные!

Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга" стремится создать на фестивале духовную атмосферу, свободную от коммерческих отношений и личного бизнеса. Поэтому на фестивале "Садху-санга-2012" минимаркет выносится за пределы базы фестиваля.

Преданные, планирующие торговать во время проведения фестиваля, могут в частном порядке договариваться с близлежащими базами или администрацией посёлка о торговле.

Оргкомитет фестиваля не несёт ответственности за деятельность торгующих.

Ваши слуги,
Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Наталья Буйлова

Харе Кришна! Дорогие матаджи! освободилось место в двухместном номере с удобствами на этаже в пансионате "Химик", проживание 3200+2500 - это рекомендуемый фестивальный взнос, куда входят посещение лекций и семинаров и прасад. тел. 8-906-764-57-34 Наталья.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Уточненный список почётных гостей фестиваля 2012*

    Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами    Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами    Е.С. Шачинандана Свами    Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами    E.C. Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами    Е.С. Прахладананда Свами    Е.М. Виджай прабху    Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами    Е.С. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами    Е.С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами    Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами    Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху    Е.М. Патита Павана Прабху    Е.М. Вишнутаттва Прабху    Е.М. Враджендра Кумар Прабху    Е.М. Аударья Дхама Прабху    Е.М. Вену Гопал Прабху    Е.М. Ангира Муни Прабху    Е.М. Адити-дукхаха Прабху

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Место фестиваля на картах:

Подробная карта с номерами корпусов
Панорама Яндекса (можно покрутиться и посмотреть на море)
БО "Химик" со спутника

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уважаемые преданные!

В связи с беспокойствами по поводу наводнения 22 августа 2012 г. в Новомихайловском и ситуации на территории фестиваля "Садху-санга" на БО "Химик" сообщаем, что на БО "Химик" повреждений нет. Фестиваль "Садху-санга" состоится по намеченному расписанию с 22 по 30 сентября 2012 года.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Фестиваль санкиртаны 2012 на «Садху-санге»

22 Сентября 2012 г.

Расписание:

11:30 - 12:00 – Ачьютатма пр. «Проповедник – лицо движения»

12:00 - 12:30 – Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махарадж  «О чистоте, личностный подход»

12:30 - 13:00 – Кришна Баларам пр. «О чистоте санкиртаны»

13:00 - 13:45 – Истории санкиртаны

13:45 - 14:00 – Адхокшаджа пр. о  программе «Воин Выходного Дня»

14:00 - 16:00 – Прасад

16:00 - 16:30 – Киртан

16:30 - 17:30 – Выступление министра санкиртаны - Виджай пр.

17:30 - 18:00 – Музыкальная программа с Натой пр.

18:00 - 19:00 – Награждение

19:00 - 19:20 – Спектакль

19:30 - 20:00 – Киртан

Вход свободный!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Завтра открытие. Может быть, уже известны темы семинаров?

----------


## Mikhail

Харе Кришна. Будут ли трансляции online?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна. Будут ли трансляции online?


Трансляция уже началась: http://vedamedia.ru/

----------


## Mikhail

Спасибо)))

----------


## Mitra Gopi d. d. GKG

Харе Кришна ! Напишите пожалуйста из какого храма было сделано изображение Шримати Радхарани , приглашение которого раздавали  на Радхаштами на фестивале ? спасибо

----------

